# kellards?



## johnh289 (Feb 18, 2008)

i was looking on amazon.com for a lens and i found it the cheapest at a store called kellards, but i have never heard of them. they have 100% positive reviews, but they dont have many reviews and they look kindof sketchy... i was just wondering if anybody has ordered from them before? or if you have heard of them... i just want to make sure i dont get the shaft or something 


thanks a lot for your help!! :-D


----------



## digipix (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been a dedicated Kellards customer for years. They have 2 storefront locations in downtown Manhattan. They have great prices and great customer service. I didn't know they sell online, it seems like they just started it. Ive been using their online processing for a while now at www.kellards.com and they do great work. From my experience with Kellards youre in good hands.


----------

